# Hello everyone!!! I'm new here with a Raleigh Chopper MK2



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a BIG Chopper FAN!!!  When I was 12 years old, I owned a 10 speed MK1 with the high back padded sissy bar. Well at least until someone STOLE it!!  I'm still BUMMED 40 years later!! I still remember riding that bike all around my neighborhood!!  I found a MK2 3speed for $200.00 a few days ago. It's all original with a few little nicks here and there. I'm going to pick it up in a few days. I'll post a few photos when I get it home.  Next, I'm looking for a Schwinn Apple Krate  NO REPRO's!!!   It's GREAT to be a Kid........AGAIN!!


----------



## robertc (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello Mikey, Welcome to the cabe where we all are "Bikes R Us" kids.


----------

